# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterproofing attachment points of shower screens or shelves

## jaffakatie

How do you screw in through tiles, and I assume past the waterproofing membrane to attach a shower screen or a shelf in the shower and keep that screw hole waterproofed?

----------


## commodorenut

I had the same concern you have when I did a bathroom in 2001, and came up with an idea I've done ever since.
My fear developed from the damage that had been done - I had to replace framing timbers & all the wall sheets etc, and wasn't keen to ever have to do it again, so I went a bit overboard with the waterproofing (but some will say you can never be too careful).  I ended up drilling the holes through the tiles, and into the noggins & studs I'd fitted prior to sheeting, then pumped the holes full of neutral cure silicone before putting the screws in.  It doesn't stop you taking them back out again later, but in my opinion it prevents any water getting behind the tile & into the adhesive, or further in.

----------


## sol381

when shower screens are screwed in the just put the screws through the grout line.. No silicone, no membrane and its fine..Mostly the joins are waterproofed not so mush the entire sheet of villa  so should be fine. Not going to get much water through a wall tile.. Waterproofing is mainly for floor and wall joins.

----------


## phild01

> Waterproofing is mainly for floor and wall joins.

  So true.

----------


## cyclic

> when shower screens are screwed in the just put the screws through the grout line.. No silicone, no membrane and its fine..Mostly the joins are waterproofed not so mush the entire sheet of villa  so should be fine. Not going to get much water through a wall tile.. Waterproofing is mainly for floor and wall joins.

  I have always had an issue with the way shower screens have been fitted. 
Shower screens are usually screwed, as you say, in the grout lines, then sealed on the outside, and when they are eventually removed, there is evidence of leaks, but of course, when they are being demolished, very few people take much notice of a leak. 
Commynuts idea is best, same as I have always done.

----------


## sol381

Never understood why they dont seal inside..Just finished a bathroom and there was a small leak under the screen around the grout floor line.. I resealed it and sealed inside as well.. All good now. They say they do it in case any water gets in the frame it can still get back inside the shower.. Id rather have it all sealed so no water gets out.

----------


## jaffakatie

Thank you
 we'll fill the holes with neutral cure silicone!  I have a few tubes of Sikaflex neutral cure stuff.

----------

